# TROXEL seat help.... ???



## momona (Dec 12, 2012)

I have your normal Troxel seat.  Wrapped in leather "genuine leather" as it says in the stamped seat cover.  However, it's painted that creamy color.  Seat is very much intact.  Leather is solid.  Question is:  

IS THERE ANYWAY TO STRIP THAT (i think it's paint) PAINT FROM THE LEATHER (WITHOUT DAMAGING IT)--- SO JUST THE BARE LEATHER SHOWS THROUGH, i imagine another 20 years of riding on this seat, and it would just rub off... but is there a way to speed this up, all i want is to see the bare leather.  

*i'll try and get some pictures posted, but i'm pretty sure everyone here knows what i'm talking about.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry I have no idea what you're talking about,  All the leather Troxel saddles I have are dyed black like a soft shoe leather.


----------



## momona (Dec 12, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Sorry I have no idea what you're talking about,  All the leather Troxel saddles I have are dyed black like a soft shoe leather.




i'll get some pics up here in a few.


----------



## momona (Dec 12, 2012)

momona said:


> i'll get some pics up here in a few.




It says gen leather on the top.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 12, 2012)

momona said:


> It says gen leather on the top.




That's the wrong seat for a Hex Tube, it should be an Lobdell Emery. Until you find the right seat, I'd suggest you enjoy the seat as is...or you can always paint it. I've had luck with Sem Colorcoat for leather, vinyl and plastics. It's an automotive upholstery paint that comes in aerosol spray cans.


----------



## momona (Dec 12, 2012)

*just want to strip off that plasticy coating*



fordsnake said:


> That's the wrong seat for a Hex Tube, it should be an Lobdell Emery. Until you find the right seat, I'd suggest you enjoy the seat as is...or you can always paint it. I've had luck with Sem Colorcoat for leather, vinyl and plastics. It's an automotive upholstery paint that comes in aerosol spray cans.




Not trying to make this bike original.  I actually think the original seat is kinda funky looking.  

I really dig the look of prewar seats, the worn out, dark brown--faded leather.  Is there any way of doing that with this seat?  trying to get rid of that factory troxel coating that they put over the leather.  Sounds like i'm stuck with this seat, huh?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 12, 2012)

momona said:


> Not trying to make this bike original.  I actually think the original seat is kinda funky looking.
> 
> I really dig the look of prewar seats, the worn out, dark brown--faded leather.  Is there any way of doing that with this seat?  trying to get rid of that factory troxel coating that they put over the leather.  Sounds like i'm stuck with this seat, huh?




There are a few things you can do with it to distress the leather, but understand it'll never look like a prewar seat...it has different ergonomics and aesthetics.


----------

